# Calgary, Alberta, Canada



## jinvik (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, I recently started with mice after a whole lot of research on what small creatures would work best for me. I now have two little 8 week old girls, one black and white in a jersey cow sort of pattern, the other grey with a white streak on her forehead. I am super happy with them, but have been surprised, after all my research, that they are both biters. Everything I read said mice don't bite unless they feel very threatened, but they seem to be forever testing to see if I might be a meal. Other than that, they seem to be getting used to me, one in particular seems to enjoy running up and down my arm and hanging out on my shoulder, but the other just seems to like to taste my hand and then take off. It is really great to see a bunch of people who are so enthusiastic about these intelligent little creatures. Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cute! Yes some mice I used to hand feed would bite. I have some mice who like to run straight up my arm in my sleeve and down my back! Some even make there way in top of my head.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

